# Kindel Fire



## JJPezzi (May 5, 2012)

For some reason i cant access any of my apps what should i do!!!

Can i get some help it is very important i get i fixed asap


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What do you mean that you can't access your apps? You can't launch them? You can't download them? Are you logged in with the same Amazon account you used to purchase them?


----------

